# pureftp - problems with pure-pw

## mooron

I've been avoiding this for a few days, but its time I figured it out.

When I su to root from my user account I cannot use pure-pw.  Gives me a command not found error, which is good.

When I su to my ftp user, the command is found but I cannot update the files.  The errors are as follows:

```
ftp user@comp / $ pure-pw userdel test -m

Error.

Check that [test] already exists,

and that [/etc/pureftpd.passwd.tmp] can be written.

Unable to create the database: Permission denied

ftp user@comp / $ pure-pw list

test                /home/test/./
```

So it does indeed exist.

I have the permissions on the files set to be rwx------ and the group:user to be ftp user:ftp user

The last part is I've tried to make part of the /etc/ folders permissions the ftp user.  Only the group though, I'm not to keen on finding out what would happen if I took root off completely.

And ideas are much appreciated!

One more question.  I have an account set up that should be able to get out of the root directory but its not working.

I'm using virtual users and that user was added with the -D option

----------

## Lionheart

Use this command to be sure all the root environment and settings are loaded (before using pure-pw) :

```
$ su -
```

----------

## mooron

awesome, thanks man!

----------

